# No progress stretching



## Enigma1981 (Mar 31, 2016)

Hello all,
newbie to the site and first post.
I am going to take up Muay Thai and BJJ together for fitness, strength and general confidence/wellbeing.
I have started a fitness routine which I want to complete before going to classes.
I am also trying to gain flexibility but here is where my problems are.
For the first time in my life I have gained the flexibility to touch my toes and place knuckles on the floor - I have gained this through stretches the last two months.
I am now stuck at this point however - I am trying all of the strecthes to gain flexibility for kicks and am not making any more progress.
I lie on my back, straighten my leg and get my partner to push back my leg - I am feeling it very much right behind the knees - it is very very uncomfortable.  Shouldnt I be feeling this in the hamstrings?  It is the same when I put my leg on my partner's shoulder and then she lifts up my leg.. Fine to a point but then again also badly caught behind both knees.
What is causing this?  Is it tendons/ligaments? Why am I not feeling it in my hamstrings like most people?
Advice on the reasons and what to do please!


----------



## Buka (Mar 31, 2016)

Welcome to MT, Enigma1981.

It sounds like you've done well in those two months, being able to touch toes and getting knuckles to the floor for the first time in your life. What you should probably do (right now) is exactly what you said - Take up Muay Thai and BJJ. Your Instructors will be able to help you a whole lot more than unknown entities on the World Wide Web. (us)

The best part is you'll be getting flexible specifically for what your Martial Training requires. And you'll be having a heck of a good time. Trust me, it's going to be more fun than just you and your partner stretching as you are now.

Besides, you guys can keep stretching together on your own. And you'll gain new found knowledge in how to do that. Go have fun, go train. And, of course, keep us posted.


----------



## MAfreak (Apr 1, 2016)

maybe the muscles or tendons in that area are just more shortened than your hamstrings.
its important to know that when you started "late" your muscles won't ever be as flexible as they could have been when started as a child. what doesn't mean that you can't gain alot, like you already did.
from a specific point it just will take a more time.


----------



## JR 137 (Apr 1, 2016)

Tightness behind the knees when your knees are locked out and hamstrings are being stretched is probably calf tightness rather than hamstring tightness.  The gastrocnemius (aka calf muscle) goes from the Achilles' tendon to the back of the femur (the thigh bone).  The gastrocnemius actually initiates knee flexion.

Stretch your calves with your knee locked and see what happens.  If you're doing partner stretches, have a partner stretch your hamstrings while you're lying on the floor.  Once you reach your point of being stretched far enough, have him/her grab your foot and stretch your calf while holding the hamstring stretch.

Don't go all out; rather, get a good stretch and hold it for a longer time.  Once it feels comfortable, stretch it a little further during the stretch.

You can do this yourself with a towel or yoga strap as well.  Instead of having it around your ankle and pulling, have it around the ball of your foot.


----------

